# Having Assessment Level-4 for 573 Higher Education what are the chances...



## shahzebit (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi friends well this thread is regarding rough inquiry like i want to apply for higher education in Aus which lies in 573 section having Assessment Level 4 for Pakistan. Do i have chances of getting the visa on this higher assessment level? awaiting your reply guys


----------

